# So you think your tort pees a lot?



## Chipdog (Jan 30, 2009)

After tossing out a head of red leaf lettuce I checked on my Aldabras and looks like one sprung a leak. Then you should have seen the present he left me in that spot later on.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 30, 2009)

Hehe that's awesome. I guess you have a little slope to that walkway! My little guy is only 42 grams but he can still make quite the puddle.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 30, 2009)

I *know* my torts pee a lot  Too funny.

Kristina


----------



## Isa (Feb 1, 2009)

Haha too cute 
Hermy is a small Hermann and he when he pees, it is always a lot.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 3, 2009)

One of those reasons not to have them inside the house at that size, but folks forget this end of things.


----------

